# Best metal roofing



## 4wd_low (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm looking for metal roofing that doesn't leak


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Metal roof leaks are more a question of the installer's skill, not the product itself


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

4wd_low said:


> I'm looking for metal roofing that doesn't leak


Standing seam. Stay away from 5V


----------

